# [RESOLU] Que signifie "emake failed"?!

## haddox91

Salut tout le monde, 

J'ai (trop) souvent un message d'erreur "emake failed" quand je veux émerger des programmes..

Le dernier message du genre est le suivant : 

```
 * Messages for package dev-libs/lzo-2.06:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/lzo-2.06::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/lzo-2.06::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/lzo-2.06::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/lzo-2.06/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/lzo-2.06/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/lzo-2.06/work/lzo-2.06'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/lzo-2.06/work/lzo-2.06'
```

Et emerge --info donne ça : 

```
emerge --info =app-text/poppler-data-0.4.6::gentoo  

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.10.25-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.25-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4850HQ_CPU_@_2.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:      884752 total,     55660 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    524212 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 04 Apr 2014 17:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-J5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON
```

Est-ce à chaque fois un problème indépendant d'après vous ou plutôt une erreur globale qui affecte tout ??

Merci beaucoup  :Smile: Last edited by haddox91 on Fri Apr 04, 2014 6:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## haddox91

Bon bah ça aura pas été long à trouver la solution, je me suis rendu compte que j'avais mal écrit la valeur de MAKEOPTS ("-J2" au lieu de "-j2").

Maintenant je n'ai plus le fameux message d'erreur !

Savez-vous toutefois si ce message d'erreur est uniquement lié à make.conf ???

Moulte merci

----------

## xaviermiller

"emake failed" signifie simplement que la compilation a échoué. Il peut y avoir dfifférentes raisons, dont parfois tes paramètres dans make.conf.

Je vois que tu compiles en 32 bits sur un i7... pourquoi ne passes-tu pas en 64 bits ?

A part cela, je ne vois rien de choquant dans ton emerge --info, à part peut-être de changer tes CFLAGS en "-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

----------

## haddox91

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse Xavier ! 

C'est pour un projet d'école que je fais ce système ( d'ailleurs je suis vraiment content d'avoir à faire ce projet car j'aurai jamais découvert la puissance de gentoo ) ! Et dans les contraintes, ce doit être une architecture x86 32 bits. Le concept du projet c'est de faire une machine virtuelle simulant une vieille borne de jeux d'arcade via QMC2 et SDLMAME.

D'autre part, changer le CFLAGS avec les paramètres que tu m'as donné influence quoi ???

----------

## xaviermiller

les CFLAGS vont influencer sur le code et optimisations généres par le compilateur.

Vu ton cahier des charges, mets "-march=i686 -mtune=generic" pour être "générique".

----------

## haddox91

Ok ça marche j'ai fait la modif !

Merci beaucoup pour le tuyaux !    :Very Happy: 

----------

